# Lesbian goat?



## Phoenix_rising (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey all!
I've got two young girl goats and they're our first set of goats. One is a small nubian and the other is 1/2 alpine, 1/4 boer and 1/4 nubian. The mixed breed is quite a bit larger than our tiny little nubian but they've been getting along great, sharing the pen, sharing food and wanting to be together.
Well today Mocha (the mixed breed) has been trying to mount Lucy!! (the nubian) I didn't know they'd try to do that. Lucy hasn't challenged Mocha's standing as "head honcho goat" by any means, whenever they play head butt or queen of the rock Lucy always backs down. 
Is this normal for two females? I'm wondering if Mocha is headed into estres.. she's nearly 6 months old. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably just making sure Lucy understands who is boss. Alpha females will do that.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 13, 2009)

Some females will also do this when in heat, its normal, they should get over it eventually.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, probably one of them is in heat.  I've had a couple of my does mounting other does last week.  Either the doe doing the mounting is in heat or the one she's mounting (if the "mountee" is standing for it) is in heat.  They will sometimes "blubber" at the one cycling just like the bucks.  It's normal behavior.


----------

